# History Books



## greenbaggins (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like some help on American history and world history. I would like a really good one or two volume (can be pretty large) history of America, written from a Christian perspective, but not one that distorts things. Responsible Christian history, with an eye on God's providence. I would also like the same thing for world history. In addition, I would like some input on Page Smith's humongous history of America: is this worth getting? Thanks for help from history buffs.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I would like some help on American history and world history. I would like a really good one or two volume (can be pretty large) history of America, written from a Christian perspective, but not one that distorts things. Responsible Christian history, with an eye on God's providence. I would also like the same thing for world history. In addition, I would like some input on Page Smith's humongous history of America: is this worth getting? Thanks for help from history buffs.



Seriously. You rock. I need the exact same thing! (I'm going to be taking some history classes at the local JC and I am afraid of liberal/ungodly bias.)


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2009)

Lane:

Would C. Gregg Singer's _A Theological Interpretation of American History_ (Philadelphia: Presbyterian and Reformed Pub. Co., 1964) fit your requirements?

Prices on the used market start at $31 ppd, and it looks like at least four copies are currently available.

Table of contents can be viewed here: 
Theological Interpretation of American History (Open Library)


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 25, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Lane:
> 
> Would C. Gregg Singer's _A Theological Interpretation of American History_ (Philadelphia: Presbyterian and Reformed Pub. Co., 1964) fit your requirements?
> 
> ...



We're getting there. However, it doesn't seem to me to be a _complete_ history of America, which is more what I'm looking for. However, this book does look very useful.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2009)

This Rebellious House: American History and the Truth of Christianity, by Steven J. Keillor (IVP, 1996) 

????

Previously unfamiliar with it myself, but judging from the table of contents, it looks like it covers the terrain by focusing on the major cultural battles in American history: introduction of slavery, Great Awakening, the Revolution, westward expansion, Civil War, emancipation, suffrage movement, american influence abroad, WWII, the 60's and beyond.

Then there is Os Guinness's book, _The American Hour_ (Macmillan, 1993), but that just focuses on the latter half of the 20th century.

Speaking of Guinness, maybe what you need is something on the order of _Invitation to the Classics_, edited by Louise Cowan and Os Guinness, but covering history instead of literature. Aye, there's a book to be written, lads.


----------

